# My Blues are done!!!



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

After putting it off and putting it off I finally got motivated and painted my shells into blues..........glad it's over with!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Those look awsome, what kind of decoys did you use.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

they look like G&H


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

It does take motivation don't it. I painted up 74 socks in the last few days, what a chore. Thank goodness I didn't have money for more of them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Looks pretty good, nice work.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

they look better than most store bought shells,good job


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

What did you use to do the white feather lines at the back?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Sweet Job very nice, air brush???


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

brobones said:


> Sweet Job very nice, air brush???


BY HAND!!!


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Look great. Good job.


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Those should get some attention from the geese. Look good.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

those look great.


----------



## weatherly (Sep 4, 2004)

They look good , nice job.


----------

